# FRB Club > Барахолка и услуги > Базы данных >  Лидогенерация, Трафик Fx/Crypto, БД 21-22 гг.

## Leado Corp

Приветствуем, мы команда DataHub.
Имеем большой опыт работы в генерации HQ Live Crypto / Forex трафика, так же не малое количество партнеров брокеров!
Благодаря налаженной работе мы можем гарантировать отличное качество Трафа и Баз данных!

ЛИДЫ - Forex/Crypto
- Неограниченные DAILY.
- Льём NON STOP без просадок!!!
- Отличный конверт по гео: RU/KZ.
- Отточенные крео и собственные воронки!

БАЗЫ
- Направления: Forex/Crypto, Под банки, Вкладчики, Физ. лица, Владельцы авто и много других...

----------

